# R.I.P CRAZE...WHATS THE BEST PRE-WORKOUT OUT THERE CURRENTLEY??



## mook87 (Dec 23, 2013)

long time user ov 1,3, pre workouts, done a lot of eca stacks too, loved craze but heard its now been discontinued due to a meth like compound found in the formula, are there any out there at the moment which are on par? I miss the good old days when 1.m.r was around haha.. Whats your favourite and why?? thanks brothers!!


----------



## mook87 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did anyone use the old noxipro? that was powerfull stuff.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

D-Hacks Powerstack is good, though not avaliable from GNC obviously.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Jack 3d is pretty good from what ive heard


----------



## mook87 (Dec 23, 2013)

funkypigeon said:


> Jack 3d is pretty good from what ive heard


The original? the advanced? or micro....


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Never found I've needed one to be honest


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Advanced and Origional, there the only two i know people who have taken them, personaly i like nicotine e-cig n caffiene.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I find that doing my jabs in the trained muscles right before a workout + 10 Thai pinks + a big meal = the best preworkout


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Get some original Jack3d from @Mark_08 stuff will blow your tits off, me and my training partner did two hours chest, triceps, abs the other day and still felt like we could carry on and carry on, unreal.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Matrix nutrition rage 2.0. Take a look in the matrix section on here to see countless brilliant reviews. My favourite was dy nox then muscle junkie psycho but this trumps them.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

havering said:


> Get some original Jack3d from @Mark_08 stuff will blow your tits off, me and my training partner did two hours chest, triceps, abs the other day and still felt like we could carry on and carry on, unreal.


Thanks for the mention mate, yeah the stuff is crazy, I didn't want to leave the gym the other day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

2000mcg of Mtren


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Mark_08 said:


> Thanks for the mention mate, yeah the stuff is crazy, I didn't want to leave the gym the other day.


How much we talking for the original?


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

JamStyle said:


> How much we talking for the original?


£40 delivered.


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Mark_08 said:


> £40 delivered.


Fook, it'd better be better than Test at that price.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Haha it kicks in quicker than test that's for sure mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JamStyle said:


> Fook, it'd better be better than Test at that price.


10ml of mtren is cheaper :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

any one tried pre-jym?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

I think there will be a trend towards lower stim pre-workouts in future. I think now we've reached the limits of "drugged out" pre-workouts, and people will be looking for more performance based options where the ingredients have been shown to help boost performance whilst not leaving you with a massive come down / zoned out feeling.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> I think there will be a trend towards lower stim pre-workouts in future. I think now we've reached the limits of "drugged out" pre-workouts, and people will be looking for more performance based options where the ingredients have been shown to help boost performance whilst not leaving you with a massive come down / zoned out feeling.


No they won't a lot of people still want that stimd feeling so the manufacturers will do exactly what they do with designer steroids, a small tweak to the molecule and off out into the wild it goes avoiding any bans


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

BBWarehouse said:


> I think there will be a trend towards lower stim pre-workouts in future. I think now we've reached the limits of "drugged out" pre-workouts, and people will be looking for more performance based options where the ingredients have been shown to help boost performance whilst not leaving you with a massive come down / zoned out feeling.


if you leave out the stims what's left? several ingredients for a better pump which is garbage imo with todays prices anyway


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

I have used various before not really rated them - you can not go wrong with a large strong cup of Vietnamese coffee 

if that does not work nothing will


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

polishmate said:


> if you leave out the stims what's left? several ingredients for a better pump which is garbage imo with todays prices anyway


If you want REAL performance increases.... then loads:

- BCAAs

- Cit Malate

- Taurine

- Various NOX sups - from Agmatine to AAKG

- Creatine

- Various carbs (surprising more pre-workouts don't include carbs when you consider how beneficial they can be to energy preworkout, and pump)

.... stims may make you feel like you're making lots of progress, and they do help you push yourself harder, but lots of ergogenic aids probably give better gains in and of themselves (e.g. Cit Malate).


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Hate the pre-workout stimulants, don't need any more motivation to do what I have to do! Tried a few diff kinds due to the hype around them, but for me I don't think its needed, just more hyped up marketing bunk from the sup companies

Neil


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I've tried the one MP has... It worked great for me - I couldn't sleep all night (took a full dose - bad choice)! But I've never been into these pre-workout products, I find them too expensive..

If I've had a long day and feel tired i just take 2-300mg caffeine. But I rarely need anything other than my natural motivation.


----------



## haych (Aug 3, 2013)

Gaspari Detonate is the same as craze, also has been continued but i have the last batch suprisingly lol http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaspari-Detonate-Craze-very-rare-fat-burner-and-pre-workout-/181288892289?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item2a35a8f781 also got 1,3 preworkout-fatloss tablets coming in real soon, synedrex, google it, the best out there!


----------



## haych (Aug 3, 2013)

Gaspari detonate, same ingredients as craze, 60 tablets, i got the last batch of them for sale on ebay, got synerdex coming in soon which contains 1,3


----------



## haych (Aug 3, 2013)

Gaspari DETONATE!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

BBWarehouse said:


> If you want REAL performance increases.... then loads:
> 
> - BCAAs
> 
> ...


 ever thought about producing your own PreWorkout? just copy this guys ingredients list an sell a lil bit cheaper 

Pre-Jym

20 Servings	Cherry Limeade

Serving Size: 1 Scoop (26.5g)

Servings Per Container20

Amount Per Serving	% Daily Value

Calories	15

Total Carbohydrates	4 g	1%*

Sugars	2 g	†

Sodium (as sodium chloride)	220 mg	9%

Power/Strength & Endurance Matrix

Creatine Hydrochloride	2 g	†

CarnoSyn® Beta-Alanine	2 g	†

Betaine (Trimethylglycine)	1.5 g	†

Taurine	1 g	†

N-Acetyl L-Cysteine	600 mg	†

AlphaSize® Alpha-Glyceryl Phosphoryl Choline	150 mg	†

Maximal Pump/Vascularity & Energy Amplifier

Citrulline Malate	6 g	†

Beta vulgaris L. (beet extract)	500 mg	†

Fatigue-Fighting Anabolic Activator

L-Leucine	3 g	†

L-Isoleucine	1.5 g	†

L-Valine	1.5 g	†

Focus & Drive Intensifier

L-Tyrosine	1.5 g	†

Caffeine Anhydrous	300 mg	†

Huperzine A	50 mcg	†

Absorption Enhancer

BioPerine®	5 mg	†

* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000-calorie diet.

† Daily value not establishedDIETARY

Other Ingredients:

Dextrose, Natural and artificial flavors, Calcium Silicate, Sucralose, Acesulfame Potassium, Fd&C Red #40, and Soy Lecithin.

ALLERGEN WARNING: Contains SOY and is produced in a facility that also processes PEANUTS, EGGS, WHEAT and MILK.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> I have used various before not really rated them - you can not go wrong with a large strong cup of Vietnamese coffee
> View attachment 142880
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

on hemo rage at min and its great stuff.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Can you still get the warrior rage stuff, that was decent


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I find PWO supplements are only to my benefit when dieting down & a energy boost is needed. A PWO whey shake with some creatine & a banana is the perfect PWO supplement.


----------



## ChiNN (Sep 12, 2013)

Mark_08 said:


> £40 delivered.


Still got any?


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

ChiNN said:


> Still got any?


Getting new delivery this week, do you want me to let you know?


----------



## bincey (May 22, 2008)

Is use phd vmaxx pump. Pretty good


----------



## ChiNN (Sep 12, 2013)

Mark_08 said:


> Getting new delivery this week, do you want me to let you know?


Yeah please mate, cheers!


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

ChiNN said:


> Yeah please mate, cheers!


No problem mate. Thank you


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

ChiNN said:


> Yeah please mate, cheers!


Couldn't private message you mate but left you a visitor's message.

Got them in this morning mate.


----------



## ChiNN (Sep 12, 2013)

Mark_08 said:


> Couldn't private message you mate but left you a visitor's message.
> 
> Got them in this morning mate.


Can't seem to message your or anything. If you can leave me your email in a visitor message it'd be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah mate no problem just to let you know though the ones I got in yesterday sold out already so I should be getting the new supply in Thursday but they are Lemon and lime flavour, Is that ok mate?


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

ChiNN said:


> Can't seem to message your or anything. If you can leave me your email in a visitor message it'd be appreciated. Thanks


Hi mate,

Just got the new delivery in as the monday's one run out, just left you a message with the mail address.

Thanks mate.


----------



## cjmaster2k (Jan 15, 2014)

Mark_08 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Just got the new delivery in as the monday's one run out, just left you a message with the mail address.
> 
> Thanks mate.


Hi, is it possible I could order some please Mark_08?


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

cjmaster2k said:


> Hi, is it possible I could order some please Mark_08?


Hi mate no problem I will leave you a message on your page as I can't private message you due to you being a new member.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Since DMAA got banned, pretty much everyone one of them suck. I've wasted so much money on them. The only thing I'd buy PWO wise is the original Jack3d (some blokes in the gym can get hold of it sometimes). Otherwise it's T5 + black coffee. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

The V2 of muscle pharm assault is good IMO based on having tried pretty much all of them


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Since DMAA got banned, pretty much everyone one of them suck. I've wasted so much money on them. The only thing I'd buy PWO wise is the original Jack3d (some blokes in the gym can get hold of it sometimes). Otherwise it's T5 + black coffee. Pretty good stuff.


I got Jack coming in next week if your interested mate.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

hyphy mud is working for me and is a lot cheaper (plus bag of haribo cos rick hall says it gets you gainz)


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark_08 said:


> I got Jack coming in next week if your interested mate.


I'll keep you in mind buddy, I've got a bloke at the moment that's serving me well.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

prediter seem to be selling through there craze but they are charging £75 a pot? Crazy if people are paying that


----------



## inmotion (Nov 6, 2013)

As a long-term Craze fan I was gutted to see it go! DS claim to be working on a new formula (taken from their Facebook page), but that could take quite a while considering the bad press around them! Since Craze I have tried PES Enhanced, ON Pre and The Curse, and PES is the only one that I have been remotely impressed with!


----------



## The Sandman (Jan 17, 2014)

1MR Vortex is a good one which Predator stock. That's got great reviews.

I'd also say that Prodigy is just as good as Craze if you have tried that one you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

God damn it, mate in the gym recommended me Craze only to find out it's been pi55ing banned because of meth. Lol. I still want some though.... :double ****:


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Frenzy


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

MP Assault XT, works and tastes good which Prodigy doesn't unfortunately.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

My personal favorite is viagra+caffeine. Light sensitivity is a bitch tho


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

I miss the meth like productivity Craze used to give me.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Caffeine pills for me, 100mg x 100 for about £3.50. There's something in most pre-workouts which I don't react well to and makes me feel ill.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dorian Yates nos was good for me. Dunno if it's Still about


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyone had any experience with DS new frenzy? Was thinking of getting it as craze was the ****.


----------



## AndroSupplement (Mar 11, 2014)

Best pre workouts are grenades 50 calibre, beast yourself - raging beast but my personal favourite is gaspari - SuperDrive


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

troponin said:


> Anyone had any experience with DS new frenzy? Was thinking of getting it as craze was the ****.


Most feedback suggests Frenzy is better than Craze.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

Musclepharm assault is very good, tastes really good aswell.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

predatorN said:


> Most feedback suggests Frenzy is better than Craze.


Might have to make a quick purchase then - all the reviews seem to be great... I've tried C4 extreme, BSN No-Xplode 2.0, White Flood and they were all garbage compared to craze.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

troponin said:


> Might have to make a quick purchase then - all the reviews seem to be great... I've tried C4 extreme, BSN No-Xplode 2.0, White Flood and they were all garbage compared to craze.


If you do let us know what it was like. Anyone can check our forum, or twitter/fb pages and they will see the majority, by some distance, prefer it to Craze.


----------



## BulkPowders (Mar 27, 2010)

ELEVATE™ :thumb:


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

@BulkPowders any discount code to go with that link? 

Edit: never mind, I managed to get a 10% off from a code on one of your earlier threads.

Will leave a review after I've been on ELEVATE a couple of weeks!


----------



## Boggy (May 9, 2014)

I got 5 tubs of the original Jack3d for sale...£45 including postage if anyone is interested


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Most pre's are crap these days tbh, worth a mention tho is Mp Assault, Betancourt Androrush and San's Launch.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I refuse to buy pre-workouts now due to the ridiculous cost - must cos pennies for the ingredients of something like Craze or Jack3d. The cost vs benefit isn't nearly enough - if they were a tenner a tub I'd maybe consider, but when you can get a vial of whatever steroid or tub of whatever oral for far less than some poxy caffeine and beta alanine and filler, well I'm out.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Save a bomb and make your own

Taurine

Creatine

Both in a strong coffee.

Too many muscle magazine victims out there that feel they need to buy these ridiculous pre workouts.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Save a bomb and make your own
> 
> Taurine
> 
> ...


You have obviously never used a good pre workout because comparing them to coffee is insane!

Just took a scoop of original craze and that will take me from feeling exhausted to destroying the weights in 30 mins!

I could drink 20 coffees and not get the same effect....afterall meth analogs and caffeine are two very different things lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2 chesteze. 2x200mg caffeine tab. 75mg baby aspirin.

.....2 hours later you leave the gym because it probably time to...not because you want to.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

PHMG said:


> 2 chesteze. 2x200mg caffeine tab. 75mg baby aspirin.
> 
> .....2 hours later you leave the gym because it probably time to...not because you want to.


1 chesteze= 25 or 18mg eph?

Either way yes agreed.

But a good pre workout hits differently.

Usually hits once amazing then you need to either use some thing else the next day or effect goes down.

I cycle through about 10 pre workouts using each one every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Ds Frenzy


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Meh, sod all this overpriced bollocks, couple of spoonfuls of coffee in water is enough to give me a kick up the @rse.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ConP said:


> 1 chesteze= 25 or 18mg eph?
> 
> Either way yes agreed.
> 
> ...


18mg a tab mate.

I've tried tons of pre workouts including the now banned stuff. I'm a non responder to be honest.


----------



## Boggy (May 9, 2014)

I think it depends on how much you use really. With Jack3d I only use a tiny amount of a scoop because it's so potent. 1 tub lasts me 3+ months...if not longer. So it's not really bad value in my opinion. Can't be bothered with stacking pill after pill to create my own pre-workout that might not even be anywhere near as good as a proven product. Just my humble opinion...


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

As far as I understand all pre-workouts did was mimic the effects of banned previous substances such as Ephedrine, with the most popular ones having DMAA in it (which I think Patrick Arnold introduced to the supplement world). Then DMAA was banned so they came up with the next designer stimulant, again claimed it was herbal, and then there was Craze. Now that ingredient is banned and various replacements spring up such as the new Driven Sports one (Frenzy).

I like pre-workouts, but sod paying the best part of £40 for them when caffeine and ephedrine can be bought for pennies (the latter obviously not from GNC).


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

ConP said:


> 1 chesteze= 25 or 18mg eph?
> 
> Either way yes agreed.
> 
> ...


You remember which ones? They obviously work for you.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> You remember which ones? They obviously work for you.


As a gym owner I get sent tons every month to try out.

I really rate Pure Labs TURBO from the UK as they sponsor me and it gives me a great euphoric boost with no BP increase.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Amp citrate is reported to be the next 1,3 Dmaa and I have noticed it's inclusion in a few recent pre-workouts.


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

talks about AMP citrate


----------

